# How rude to this poor little chi on youtube..



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIs2aBoM-UQ&feature=related
Poor thing. She looks really scared...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! she looks like she has never been there before like she has never stood on the floor or anything .. i wonder if she is a BYB dog she doesnt look playful like a "normal" puppy poor baby


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

She's very cute but she looks so scared, poor little girl.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, she's so cute. She's not the smallest chi ever but she's pretty small. She looked okay but it's so hard to tell. Wonder why they are getting rid of her? What a sweet girl. She looked timid, huh?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awwww......she needs a loving home...


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

theres a lady that sells "micro"chis on youtube/online that sells them for something 2000 bucks. makes me sad.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

She is so cute
I didn't feel like she was scared at all at least she didn't look scared to me.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> She is so cute
> I didn't feel like she was scared at all at least she didn't look scared to me.


She didn't look scared to me either. My Bambi was exactly the same way for pictures and videos.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

I thought she did. Poor thing, I just want to hold her and love her.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

CherryFairy said:


> I thought she did. Poor thing, I just want to hold her and love her.


I feel the same.:foxes15:


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, yes, yes, yes! I commented on that video. I tried not to be rude but pointed out that she seemed unnaturally skittish and not socialized. It'd be one thing if she was a pup, but she's supposedly one year old in this pic and her owner (I would think it would be her owner) is interacting with her. Even if she was a bit leery of the camera, there should be some moments (when the owner touches her or the bottle) that she would be a bit less cautious-looking of her surroundings. 

She is NOT the world's smallest chihuahua, I think it's horrid that her size be her selling point, and all the idiots chiming in and asking if they can buy her make me sick. She's so small...blah, blah, blah.

I just went back to view and my comment has been deleted by the owner of the chi. I find it interesting since it was not rude, contained no profanities, or anything of the such. It merely suggested she might try socializing/handling her more and told buyers that size shouldn't be the predominant issue when buying a chi. The fact that she deleted the post instead of addressing it or simply leaving it up says volumes to me. 

Some of the smaller (what the world calls teacup) owners on the forum ought to post a video response that shows these people how a chi...even a tiny chi...should behave: confident, playful, loving, etc...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow....that's so small...so sad


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

such a shame. All she wants is a bit of human comfort, instead she is made to pose in front of a water bottle to show what a ''teacup'' she is. They didn't even talk to her the whole time. Apparently it says on the comments section she is $1000 ! poor lamb.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

She doesnt look very scared to me, she looks more scared of the bottle and wants to be with the person in the Nikes, She is so tiny
Shame she is for sale, i hope she finds a good home


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Oh, yes, yes, yes! I commented on that video. I tried not to be rude but pointed out that she seemed unnaturally skittish and not socialized. It'd be one thing if she was a pup, but she's supposedly one year old in this pic and her owner (I would think it would be her owner) is interacting with her. Even if she was a bit leery of the camera, there should be some moments (when the owner touches her or the bottle) that she would be a bit less cautious-looking of her surroundings.
> 
> She is NOT the world's smallest chihuahua, I think it's horrid that her size be her selling point, and all the idiots chiming in and asking if they can buy her make me sick. She's so small...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...


^^So agree.:foxes15::coolwink:


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow that dog has no socialization at ALL! She is scared, her tail could not be tucked into her butt any closer than it already is. I only saw one or two half hearted tail wags with just the tip of her tail. She coward everytime the boy went to pick her up, she had her head down, her back all arched like she was trying to pull her butt up under herself and hide. Sad, I was going to comment but creeps like that don't care about the dog, just about the money.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Why do people continue to breed dogs so small? She probably hasnt been socialized but then again she is clearly so fragile that it wouldnt be safe for her to interact in normal doggy ways anyway..She is only good for being carried around like a proper handbag dog.. I worry dogs like this are being depreived of nutrients too to encourage stunted growth. I hope she finds a knowledgeable and caring owner soon.
I dont think she was a fan of shiny floors tho!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

looks sickly to me, looks like she coudln't stand on her back legs right, and it's clear she didn't like the other floor but they kept putting her there duh!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Left a comment. Poor thing. :/


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

she deletes all comments not in her favor


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Still... she has to read it. She sees it, if no one else does.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

WeLoveHiro said:


> she deletes all comments not in her favor


Which probably explains why she's only got five comments posted after thousands of hits. 

I wish that heifer would get a clue.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss does the same thing when I take video of him if he's not preoccupied with something else. She sure is cute though, nowhere NEAR the smallest chi ever though. I commented them.  I was nice...


----------

